# Whirligigs



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just a few new projects to put out in the yard next summer.

Gary

Whoops! I wanted to put this in Show and Tell!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What terrific projects to post a photo-shoot on Gary, how about it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done. I have seen several types before and they are always unique.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Gary

I didn't know you like building them also...I have made my share  

The last one was the Wood Cutter,,,they can be fun to make and a bit of a challenge to make the wind mill part...I made a jig just for that part and I use it on RAS to make them..quick and easy .. 

If you want to see the jig just ask and I will post a snapshot of it..it makes making that part easy  and very true...



===



seawolf21 said:


> Just a few new projects to put out in the yard next summer.
> 
> Gary
> 
> Whoops! I wanted to put this in Show and Tell!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Those are excellent, Gary. Can you give an idea of the size of them? It's hard to tell by the photos. Do you design them yourself?

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gary

Here's some snapshots of the jig ,just for kicks 

note*** the rod in the hub, it's a bit small, I use 3/16" welding rod ,threaded to about 1 1/8" long to hold the hex nuts that lock the hub to the rod...but I didn't have a piece on hand at the time of the snapshot  or to say a bit lazy ,I didn't want to break off flux coating on one..  


========


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Whirligig sizes etc.*

Hi all. Julie the gig with the guy sharpening his scythe is 13 inches long and 8 inches wide. The other one, with the funny tail is 12 x 11. The propellers are 12 inches and 14 inches. I had these gig books laying around for years and I needed something to make while it's winter. Just got 14 inches of snow yesterday and another 5 inches due tonight. Bob what did you cut the grooves in the hub with? I need a jig to make some square hubs.

Later,
Gary

http://www.freewebs.com/seawolf21/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Just a standard 10" saw blade with the wobble washers in the Radial Arm Saw, you can use a dado set but it's just as easy for me to dial the size I need  or just one or more passes to get it 1/4" wide or for any size you want to use for the prop blades...

===





seawolf21 said:


> Hi all. Julie the gig with the guy sharpening his scythe is 13 inches long and 8 inches wide. The other one, with the funny tail is 12 x 11. The propellers are 12 inches and 14 inches. I had these gig books laying around for years and I needed something to make while it's winter. Just got 14 inches of snow yesterday and another 5 inches due tonight. Bob what did you cut the grooves in the hub with? I need a jig to make some square hubs.
> 
> Later,
> Gary
> ...


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bob I don't have a table saw or a radial arm so can you come up with a jig to make those square hubs that have slots in the ends for prop blades? Something I could use in a band saw? You're the jig man!

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Same jig, but make it out of a 4 x 4 ,lay it on it's side, lock the block in the same way,,then band saw the slot out..  then flip the block over and do it 3 more times..use stop blocks on the band saw to get just right...just like a fence stop............
The jig holds the block at the right angle 

============





seawolf21 said:


> Bob I don't have a table saw or a radial arm so can you come up with a jig to make those square hubs that have slots in the ends for prop blades? Something I could use in a band saw? You're the jig man!
> 
> Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I'll give it a try.
Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Gary

Here's snapshot or two.. I was out in the shop and I said I will make a quick one...
a picture is worth a 1000 words so they say.. here's 4000 words 

======


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Bob. That last few pics are easier to figure out. Thanks!

Gary


----------

